# Monte Cristo Poppers



## tasunkawitko (Feb 7, 2013)

x


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ron,

I love foods like this that the kids can pitch in and help with!  These look great and I bet they were a big hit!

Thanks for the look!

Bill


----------



## wrwoelfel (Feb 11, 2013)

What were they baked at and for how long. We are trying to eat healthier this year, so would like to skip the deep frying.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Feb 12, 2013)

hey, everyone - thanks for the kind words ~ these were good ones for sure!

wywoefel - just use the time and temperature on the biscuit can, and you will be in good shape!


----------



## timmac54 (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks great - look forward to making them


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 25, 2013)

They do sound good...JJ


----------

